# Steinhatchee



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jun 22, 2016)

Any reports?  Headed down for the weekend with the boys.


----------



## micahdean (Jun 23, 2016)

I'll be down late Friday night. Haven't heard too much lately, hopefully the water isn't too muddy from the rain.


----------



## kingfish (Jun 26, 2016)

If you are looking for a scallop report, they are pretty much all over the place.  Had several buddies and their family's get full limits in 2-4 hours.  The best news is that you can go out of any ramp in any direction and find them.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 26, 2016)

Subscribed.


----------



## micahdean (Jun 27, 2016)

*Scallops*

Not only are they everywhere, you don't have to go all the way to Big Grass Island. I found an easy 5 man limit within an hour or 2 about half way north to Big Grass.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jun 28, 2016)

Yesterday's limit south of Steinhatchee just North of Horseshoe Beach. In about 3-4' of water. Only 10 or so boats around us.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, everywhere but most boats will be around grassy. So many that I wouldn't keep the smaller ones.


----------

